# Dog Coats



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm on the hunt for some dog coats. I have a 4 lb, 8 1/2 lb, 14 lb and 47lb set of dogs  
I want something warm but not too expensive. I was thinking of sewing my own fleece horseblanket type coats because a couple of my dog's chest measurements don't meet up with the jackets I"ve found so far. 

I've looked at petedge.com so far and they have good prices. Any other ideas?
Thanks


----------



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

I have several Rider's International brand from Dover Saddlery, and I know friends with the SmartPak Thinsulate ones as well.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

My mom actually makes little sweaters for her shih tzus. She crochets them so it allows her to make it to their size and it helps them to stay warm, especially with the smaller one.


----------



## johnmaclen21 (Jul 23, 2013)

As, we know that there are many dogs those are perfectly equipped to handle cold weather climates and they can self-regulate their internal body temperature ,but not all dogs are created equal. Wool is very warm and one of the best insulating materials, so we can buy woolen made jackets and coats, and whether it will make your dog more uncomfortable due to itching.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Honestly? SimplyDog brand fits my dog very well, and they have a few cute and warm options. I got a few from Walmart. BaxterBoo.com has a ton of options. I like the Ruffwear Climate Changer as well and Fido Fleece seem nice.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

The only sweaters I could find that fit Charlie properly were from American Apparel. LOL. But she is not little like yours so you probably have a few more options that I do.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys, I'm looking into them. I thought I found The PERFECT coats this weekend at a dog show but she wanted 39.95 for the little 10" size, and I need a 14", 16" and 23" and the prices went up accordingly. Ouch! 
It was exactly as I was envisioning making myself, fake sheepskin on the inside and pretty polar fleece on the outside, with a chest strap and belly strap. 
I have made these coats before, it's just time consuming. 

John- my dogs are indoor dogs, 3 of the 4 have haircuts that would not be suitable for where we're headed (south dakota next month and 20-30 degree weather). so they need coats!


----------



## Squeeji (Feb 17, 2012)

Shamrockmommy said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, guys, I'm looking into them. I thought I found The PERFECT coats this weekend at a dog show but she wanted 39.95 for the little 10" size, and I need a 14", 16" and 23" and the prices went up accordingly. Ouch!
> It was exactly as I was envisioning making myself, fake sheepskin on the inside and pretty polar fleece on the outside, with a chest strap and belly strap.
> I have made these coats before, it's just time consuming.
> 
> John- my dogs are indoor dogs, 3 of the 4 have haircuts that would not be suitable for where we're headed (south dakota next month and 20-30 degree weather). so they need coats!


20-30 Degree weather in November in South Dakota? There must be some sort of heat wave going on! I just moved outta state after having lived there for about ten years, and I'm pretty sure it's going to be much colder than that either side of the river!

Anyways as far as the coats, I agree with Jackson's mom, there are some great options at Wal-Mart in a pinch. Also, while you might not find a matching set for all your dogs this is the season to hit up TJ Max/Homegoods/Kohls for super nice dog coats so if you have one near by it might be an option, last year they had some real nice sturdy horse-type coats that were like an almost downy fleece lined carhart jacket.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

this is what I use for Uno, probably had it for 3 years now and it still looks new, super warm and waterproof. I like the one with a chest panel that goes around. You can google weatherbeeta dog blankets on amazon and it'll come up with several size options. 
Amazon.com: Weatherbeeta Landa Deluxe Lite Dog Blanket - 26" - Navy/silver: Pet Supplies

Another one similar to that design, haven't tried it on my dog, but have seen them at the store and they appear to be good quality
Dog Clothing, Coats, and Jackets: Kodiak Coat for Dogs at Drs. Foster and Smith

With that said, I probably wouldn't use it for dogs under 20 lbs, they might be little stiff. Fido fleece is good for small dogs. Baxterboo.com has lots of options and there's a 40% off coupon on retailmenot.com that you can use towards your first purchase.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Should be made from very good quality fabric, as they will last long and be comfortable for your dog.


----------



## smithrobart56 (Dec 9, 2013)

The sole knitted garments I can discover that fit Charlie appropriately have been from Us Outfits. LOL. Yet the girl with not necessarily minor including the one you have therefore you likely include some more alternatives that i do.


----------



## sharleytail (Sep 10, 2013)

With the big freeze record this year, it extends to most US state even here in FL. We recently purchased this fleece coat for our Sharley Fleece Dog Jacket in Pink/Gray at PetStreetMall.com and she loves it.
For those on the affected areas by the brutal polar vortex and extreme, please keep safe especially your dogs and pets. I saw the video of a meteorologist tossing a pot of boiling water in the air in Wisconsin and it immediately turned into snow.


----------



## Grey (Jul 6, 2012)

There are some great dog coats on Dog.com! A lady at our dog park had this awesome coat for her dog and she shared with me where she found it -- and it was quite inexpensive! Check it out for sure. I was really amazed at the prices on there.

This is the coat her dog had:
Kodiak Plaid Dog Coat - Dog.com

You get a pop up when you first enter the site for 15% off your entire order, too.


----------

